# Cold remedies



## savannahlu (Oct 25, 2009)

Hi,

I'm having IUI treatment (clomid) and am halfway through my 2 week wait after insemination. I have a headcold. Is it ok for me to take Lemsips / Beechams or similar?

Thanks.


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hiya,

Paracetamol is fine to take but avoid decongestants. I'd just stick with hot lemon drinks and plain paracetamol tablets, you could use olbas oil or karvol inhalation if you are very stuffed up or plain steam works wonders too 

All the best for the 2ww    
Maz x


----------



## savannahlu (Oct 25, 2009)

Thanks for your reply.

I'm living in the US so trying to find something I trust is difficult. Nobody knows what paracetamol is here. Thankfully I have a reserve supply I brought with me, lots of orange juice and Ribena. So I'll just stick with that.


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Savannahlu,

Sorry I shoud have read your avatar and realised you were in the US. The user name is a bit of a give away  

The US uses a different chemical name for paracetamol. If you ask for acetominaphen (pronounced as: a-see-toe-mine-a-fen) or more commonly they just ask for it by brand name: *Tylenol*. Make sure you just get the plain Tylenol though (it comes in about 30 different forms with other things added in)

Hope you get better soon 
Maz x


----------



## savannahlu (Oct 25, 2009)

Paracetamol is Tylenol!!!!! I did not know that. You learn something new every day!!

Thank you so much.


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

No problem hun


----------

